# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Die Grössten Dingens der Welt
Sie hat angeblich den grössten Busen der Welt: «Maxi Mounds» hat 154 Zentimeter Oberweite, ihre Kunstbrüste wiegen 18 Kilogramm. 






Soviele Bikinischönheiten auf einmal: Am Bondi Beach in Sydney posierten 1010 Schönheiten.







Und alle wollen Zähne putzen: 145'000 indische Schüler griffen gleichzeitg zur Zahnbürste.







Das grösste gemeinsame Gitarrenkonzert: 1730 Menschen geben in Indien «Knocking On Heaven's Door» zum Besten.







Hannibal Helmurto zieht in Edinburgh einen vier Tonnen schweren Van 110 Meter weit.

Und zwar tut er dies damit

----------

Er dagegen ist der «König der Zähne»: Rathakrishnan Velu zieht mit seinen Zähnen einen Eisenbahnwagen.







So biegsam wie er ist keiner: Der Amerikaner Daniel Browning Smith kann seinen Rumpf um 180 Grad drehen.







Er ist der Grösste: Leonid Stadnik, 2 Meter 57 gross.







Und er ist der Kleinste und erst noch Leichteste: Thapa Magar aus Nepal ist 50 Zentimeter gross und wiegt 4,5 Kilo.







Manuel Uribe ist der schwerste Mann der Welt, wog vor seiner Diät 560 Kilo, jetzt 345 Kilo.








Der Gummirekord: In Bukarest knüpfen die Leute Kondome zusammen. Drei Kilometer lang soll sie werden.







Hat 25 Finger und Zehen: Devendra Harne aus Indien.









Lee Redmond hat die längsten Fingernägel. 







Der älteste Stripper: Bernie Barker, 67 Jahre alt, begann seine Karriere im Jahr 2000. 







Der Engländer Garry Turner dehnt seine Haut auf eine Länge von 15,8 Zentimeter.

----------

Der Engländer Ken Edwards verspeiste in einer Fernsehsendung in einer Minute 36 Küchenschaben. 








Soooooooo lange Ohren, die längsten, hat Bluthund Tigger.








So tief unten spielte noch keine: Im Oktober 2006 sang Katie Melua 303 Meter unter dem Meeresspiegel, und zwar in einer Stütze eines Statoil-Troll-A-Gasförderturms.







Auch ein Rekord: Das grösste Hupkonzert der Welt.









Und hier noch etwas für alle Dancing-Queens: die grösste Diskokugel der Welt.








Die längste Inline-Skating-Kette dieser Welt.








So viele Luftmatratzen auf einmal

----------


## schiene

SCHMALSTE TAILLE 
Inspiriert von ihrer Begeisterung für die viktorianische Mode hat Cathie Jung (USA), die 1,72 m groß ist, ihre Taille auf 38,1 cm „trainiert”. Uneingeschnürt hat sie eine Taillenweite von 53,3 cm. 


LÄNGSTE OHRHAARE 
Dem Inder Radhakant Bajpai wachsen bis zu 13,2 cm lange Haare aus der Mitte seiner Ohrmuschel. „Ins GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS BUCH aufgenommen zu werden, ist für mich und meine Familie etwas ganz Besonderes“, sagte Radhakant. „Gott hat es sehr gut mit mir gemeint.“ 


LÄNGSTE ZUNGE 
Stephen Taylors (GB) Zunge ist von der Spitze bis zur Mitte der geschlossenen Oberlippe 9,5 cm lang. Gemessen wurde sie am 5. Januar 2006 in Lo Show Dei Record in Mailand (I). 


GRÖSSTER MANN ALLER ZEITEN 
Der nachweislich größte Mann der Geschichte war Robert Pershing Wadlow (USA, 1918–1940), der es bei seiner letzten Messung am 27. Juni 1940 auf 2,72 m brachte. Seine Größe geht auf eine Überproduktion der Hirnanhangdrüse zurück, die seinen Körper mit Wachstumshormonen überschüttete.

----------

Hier gibt es ein interessantes Video zum grössten Mann aller Zeiten

----------

für die augen der dame auf post #1 erstes foto muss man einen waffenschein haben.

----------


## schiene

alle in Deckung,wir haben noch bissel Platz  ::  
Das Bild wurde aufgenommen als ich wieder mal in meiner Stammkneipe bissel lauter geworden bin.

----------

